# ISO How Do You Like Your Grits?



## StirBlue (Apr 28, 2007)

I have always enjoyed a side of grits with meat drippings poured over them.  I have found a lot of casseroles with grits, cheese & sausages.  

How do you serve grits?


----------



## Alix (Apr 28, 2007)

Never had grits. Can you describe them for me?


----------



## licia (Apr 28, 2007)

I like them cooked creamy with butter - sometimes with cheese. I've had them other ways, but these are my favorites. Many places in the south serve grits with fish or different types of seafood, but I'm not crazy about that. I'd rather have potatoes with fish or seafood.


----------



## StirBlue (Apr 28, 2007)

Grits are similar to polenta in your area of the world.


----------



## Alix (Apr 28, 2007)

Thank you. I don't have polenta much either. I make what my dad called (and forgive my spelling) koolasha with cornmeal to make a cakelike thing that we serve with stew. Mmmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 28, 2007)

Alix - you will be receiving some in the mail!

I like a little cheese, butter, and garlic in mine.

The meat gravy and grits is certainly a marriage made in heaven!  

Puree some roasted red peppers (and garlic, s & p, a tiny bit of old bay and some lemon juice) and incorporate those into the grits - serve with seafood.

I love a poached egg placed on top of a stiffer mix of grits.  Stone ground if I can ever mind them are my favorite.


----------



## PytnPlace (Apr 28, 2007)

I like my grits left in it's box I'm afraid.  I want to like them but I just can't.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 28, 2007)

Hominy Grits are a gift to us from the American Indians. Hominy is dried white or yellow corn (maize) kernels from which the hull and germ have been removed. This can be done mechanically or chemically by soaking in lye water. Today mechanical removal is the method of choice. When the hominy is ground it is called hominy grits.
99% of what you see in modern grocery stores is Hominy Grits. Quaker “Quick” grits say ready in 5 minutes. 20 to 30 minutes is better!

Stone ground grits (my favorite and simply stated) are made from grinding whole corn kernels which is sifted extracting meal etc. The tiny particles that are two large to go into the meal are grits. These grits contain the “germ” of the corn. Which in IMHO give them a better (corn) flavor and are more nutritious. They are generally simmered with milk and/or water until very creamy, smooth and thick. In my part of the world they are primary served with a plethora of breakfast foods. Served with butter, red-eye gravy etc. Grits can be chilled, cut into squares and fried in butter. Sometimes cheese is added. Shrimp and grits is a fantastic and delicious dish from the Carolinas. Yum! Stone ground may be hard to find outside of the south but can be ordered over the Internet.

Instant grits are pre-cooked and dried for packaging. They cook very quickly and are not fit for human consumption. Trust me Ok?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 28, 2007)




----------



## StirBlue (Apr 28, 2007)

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> Instant grits are pre-cooked and dried for packaging. They cook very quickly and are not fit for human consumption. Trust me Ok?


 

There are always coupons for the Instant Grits so it is good to know where to put the coupon!  (Round File  )


----------



## Barb L. (Apr 28, 2007)

When traveling South my Mom always ordered grits, I tried them and reminds me of Cream of wheat, which needs sugar!     Sorryyyyyy.


----------



## Katie H (Apr 28, 2007)

I like mine all the ways everyone has already mentioned and I agree with Uncle Bob.  Instant grits...pew.


----------



## sattie (Apr 28, 2007)

I love grits!!!

I like them baked with cheddar and jalapenos.
I like them with a bit of cinnamon/sugar/butter.
I like them with butter.
I like them with country gravy and some crumbled up crispy bacon or sausage
I like them anytime with just about anything!!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Apr 28, 2007)

Salt,pepper and butter.I just had a thought I bet they would be good with pan fried german sausage.Hmm,  I wonger how saurkraut would go with it along with the sausage?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 28, 2007)

Barb L. said:
			
		

> When traveling South my Mom always ordered grits, I tried them and reminds me of Cream of wheat, which needs sugar!  Sorryyyyyy.


 
Cream of Wheat + Sugar = Good
Oatmeal + sugar = Good
Grits + Sugar = Bless Y'alls heart! I'll be prayin for ya!


----------



## turtledove (Apr 28, 2007)

jpmcgrew, grits are great with sausage!! Never thought about trying with saurkraut but I don't think it would be bad. I love them in all the ways mentioned (except the one "with sugar" double yuck! Even as a kid I always ate Malto-Meal with butter, S&P; nothing else on it). Leftover grits can be done like fried cornmeal mush after it has sat in the fridge overnight.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Apr 28, 2007)

Might hafto try the kraut just because I usually dont have any potatoes when I when I feel like sausage.


----------



## Dove (Apr 29, 2007)

*Grits + Sugar = Bless Y'alls heart! I'll be prayin for ya!*

Thanks Uncle Bob..I need all the prayers i can get..LOL


----------



## evenstranger (Apr 29, 2007)

The late Lewis Grizzard, syndicated columnist for The Atlanta Constitution and author of such classics as Elvis is dead and I don't feel so good myself and Don't sit under the grits tree with anyone else but me gave his recipe for grits.

Grits Billy Bob by Lewis Grizzard

First don't fool with no instant grits. The idiot who invented instant grits also though of frozen fried chicken, and they ought to lock him up before he tries to freeze dry collards. 
Get yourself some home ground grits cook em slow and stir every chance you get. Otherwise you'll have lumps and you don't want lumps. 
Salt and pepper and stir in enough butter to choke a goat. Fry some bacon and sausage on the side and crumble that in, and then come on top of that with all the cheese the law will allow. Grits Billy Bob ought to not run out of the pot. They ought to crawl. Serve hot. Cold Grits Billy Bob are harder than a steel belted radial.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Apr 29, 2007)

Actually, I don't mind "Instant Grits" when I'm on-the-go on a cold winter's morn.  No, they're nothing to write home about, but I still like 'em.  Go figure.

My favorite way to enjoy cornmeal however, is more as what is known as either "hardened corn meal mush" or "polenta".

I just cook up a small saucepan of cornmeal & allow it to cool, then refrigerate.  When it's completely solid, I cut it into portions (like brownies) & fry/saute it in lots of butter.  Either use it as a side for fried eggs & breakfast meats, or as a base for sauteed mushrooms, etc., etc.


----------



## Dove (Apr 29, 2007)

*Breezy,
My dad use to do this about 100 years ago when i was a kid. Served than with real maple syrup.*


----------



## mudbug (Apr 29, 2007)

I don't like 'em.  Tastes like chewed-up wet popcorn.

Now polenta, I like.  Go figure.

You grits lovers, please don't shoot me!


----------



## JohnL (Apr 29, 2007)

Ain't never had grits that I didn't like 
My favorite though are savory grits, as in shrimp and grits with andoullie sausage gravy. Or just plain grits with tons O butter and pepper when I have an unfortunate leftover, err... hangover in the morning 
(sure does make your belly feel better).......


----------



## Loprraine (Apr 30, 2007)

I like mine cooked in lots of butter and heavy cream. Good thing I dont eat them often!!!!


----------



## ChefJune (Apr 30, 2007)

I love grits... polenta.... mush.... whatever you want to call it...  savory, butter, cheese, garlic, country gravy, sausages, bacon, 

Try making them with chicken stock sometime.... really tasty, tho not a breakfast dish that way.


----------



## sattie (Apr 30, 2007)

I love some of these ideas!!!  YUM!!!  I have looked for grits... the real thing, but all I can seem to find is the instant stuff... what do I need to be looking for and where????


----------



## Loprraine (Apr 30, 2007)

I have stone ground grits.  I got them from a friend in Virginia. (He buys them in 50 lb bags.  LOL)


----------



## BreezyCooking (Apr 30, 2007)

Sattie - "grits" are just regular "stone-ground cornmeal".  Look for that.


----------



## sattie (Apr 30, 2007)

BreezyCooking said:
			
		

> Sattie - "grits" are just regular "stone-ground cornmeal". Look for that.


 
Thanks!!!  I hear folks talking about it all the time just never new what to look for!!!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 30, 2007)

BreezyCooking said:
			
		

> Sattie - "grits" are just regular "stone-ground cornmeal". Look for that.


 
Ah..not to be disagreeable but stone ground meal (or any type of meal) and grits are two different animals..Both corn products..but not the same.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 30, 2007)

sattie said:
			
		

> I love some of these ideas!!! YUM!!! I have looked for grits... the real thing, but all I can seem to find is the instant stuff... what do I need to be looking for and where????


 
Miss Sattie

Check out post # 9 in this thread. Look in your grocery store in the hot cerel section. Oatmeal, Cream of Wheat, etc. Leave the "instant' stuff on the shelf!!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Apr 30, 2007)

Oh Puh-leeze.  Don't make "grits" yet another high fahlootin thing.

I buy plain stone-ground cornmeal all the time & use it for breakfast & savory grit dishes with nothing but accolades.

If you're going to be snobby about it Uncle Bob, at least agree that whatever snobbery you're suggesting isn't necessary in order to enjoy grits.  Good grief.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 30, 2007)

Snobbery..SNOBBERY????

Please don't confuse snobbery with facts.

Cornmeal is NOT grits!
Grits is NOT cornmeal! 
Cousins but NOT the same!

Plain and Simple Facts...No Snobbery intended!


----------



## Caine (Apr 30, 2007)

On someone else's plate, thank you very much.


----------



## CharlieD (Apr 30, 2007)

Alix said:
			
		

> Never had grits. Can you describe them for me?


 
Alix gritts is something your grandma used to call kasha. I bet you had some of that, have you?


----------



## Caine (Apr 30, 2007)

George Carlin - 'How to Cook Them Grits' routine - Google Video


----------



## BreezyCooking (Apr 30, 2007)

Oh for heavens' sake Uncle Bob - lighten up & get down off your high horse!!

I've been making "GRITS", "CORNMEAL MUSH", & "POLENTA" from the same artisinal stone-ground corn meal for over 30 years.

Where, exactly, do you get off suddenly telling me that what I've been cooking, enjoying, & serving for all these years aren't "grits".

Please - give me a break.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 30, 2007)

So based on your (mis)information I can buy a box of Commercially packaged grits (or locally stone ground grits) and make cornbread?  That "lightens" me up for sure! 

Have a pleasant evening madam and my warmest regards!


----------



## Alix (Apr 30, 2007)

CharlieD said:
			
		

> Alix gritts is something your grandma used to call kasha. I bet you had some of that, have you?


 
GOTCHA! yep Charlie, had lots and lots of it and LOVE it.


----------



## Alix (Apr 30, 2007)

EEK! To your corners Breezy and Uncle Bob! 

I really don't think there was any snobbery intended here, Uncle Bob is famous for his tongue in cheek writing style.


----------



## Dina (Apr 30, 2007)

I like mine with butter and a bit of honey.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Apr 30, 2007)

Regular yellow corn meal does not make grits it makes corn bread,johnny cakes and polenta which can be cooked soft like grits,grits are made from hominy it's white and is cooked to make a type of porridge and I have never heard of grits or hominy bread.


----------



## mudbug (May 1, 2007)

I always think of grits as the white icky stuff and corn meal as the wonderful golden stuff.


----------



## Robo410 (May 1, 2007)

for a dinner item baked garlic cheese grits are awesome...a soufle really!

for breakfast I likethem natural with my fried eggs and sausage etc.  I prefer them to most potato breakfast items.


----------



## sattie (May 1, 2007)

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> Miss Sattie
> 
> Check out post # 9 in this thread. Look in your grocery store in the hot cerel section. Oatmeal, Cream of Wheat, etc. Leave the "instant' stuff on the shelf!!


 
I have looked there (cereal section) in every store I go to, all I find is the instant stuff by that Quaker dude.  I really want to see/experience the difference between instant and the real deal because I am quite sure all I have ever had is instant!!!


----------



## kitchenelf (May 2, 2007)

Regular grits have the germ removed, stone ground grits do not, which is why mudbug thinks she's chewing soggy popcorn .  Mudbug - you just like a finer grind.  They have a much clumpier/more course texture.  I do believe that is what Uncle Bob was referring to.....maybe?

Grits are a coarser grind of white cornmeal while cornmeal for cornbread is a finer grind.  

Sattie - don't confuse instant grits and the quick cooking grits.  You will enjoy the quick cooking grits just fine.  Instant grits have a preservative type taste and the quick cooking just doesn't take much longer = we're talking 10 minutes here.


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 2, 2007)

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> Hominy Grits are a gift to us from the American Indians. Hominy is dried white or yellow corn (maize) kernels from which the hull and germ have been removed. This can be done mechanically or chemically by soaking in lye water. Today mechanical removal is the method of choice. When the hominy is ground it is called hominy grits.
> 99% of what you see in modern grocery stores is Hominy Grits. Quaker “Quick” grits say ready in 5 minutes. 20 to 30 minutes is better!
> 
> Stone ground grits (my favorite and simply stated) are made from grinding whole corn kernels which is sifted extracting meal etc. The tiny particles that are two large to go into the meal are grits. These grits contain the “germ” of the corn. Which in IMHO give them a better (corn) flavor and are more nutritious. They are generally simmered with milk and/or water until very creamy, smooth and thick. In my part of the world they are primary served with a plethora of breakfast foods. Served with butter, red-eye gravy etc. Grits can be chilled, cut into squares and fried in butter. Sometimes cheese is added. Shrimp and grits is a fantastic and delicious dish from the Carolinas. Yum! Stone ground may be hard to find outside of the south but can be ordered over the Internet.
> ...


 
GRITS - A celebration of Southern cooking and kitchen traditions This link describes the method to produce "stone ground grits"

Good Hominy Grits This one explains "hominy grits'

Hope this helps! And I betcha can't eat just one! Ha!


----------



## Elf (May 2, 2007)

Alix grits are simular to Cream of Wheat or Ralston when first cooked, except that it tastes like corn, if you let it cool it will harden like what you make for your father.  I hope that clears it up a little for you.


----------



## SierraCook (May 6, 2007)

*Grits are OK!!*

I have had grits once and they were pretty darn good.  A friend of mine bought shrimp and grits to a potluck/party.  It would eat them again, if I had the chance.  Someone else bought collard greens to the same potluck and I cannot say that I liked them.


----------



## SurvivorGirl (May 6, 2007)

I'v never used grits, are they similar to cooked polenta?
thx!


----------



## RMS (May 6, 2007)

I prefer my grits to stay as far away from me as possible, thank you very much!


----------

